# FS 20 Cal, 6mm, 6.5mm Berger Hybrid, Nosler Varmageddon, Lapua, and Hornady A Max



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Going through my stuff and there are some bullets that I tried this past year, but didn't end up using for my guns. All bullets are the same lot # and everything is unopened except the 54 A Max Bullets. If you're not near UT county, I can shipping anything you want for $5. Would like to keep lots together if possible. PM if interested.

400 20 cal Nosler Varmageddon 32 grain Ballistic Tip - $60
400 6mm Berger Hybrid Target 105 grain - $150
100 6.5mm Lapua Scenar HPBT 139 grain - $40
154 6.5mm Hornady A Max 123 grain - $40


----------

